

Startup Quote's Steve Jobs Special Issue #1 - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/11095967157

======
raychancc
Being the richest man in the cemetery doesn’t matter to me. Going to bed at
night saying we’ve done something wonderful, that’s what matters to me.

\- Steve Jobs

<http://startupquote.com/post/11095967157>

